
What Parenting has taught me about Entrepreneurship - Khuram Malik - joelg87
http://krmmalik.posterous.com/what-parenting-has-taught-me-about-entreprene#
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1158510>

